# SWGRS Finds



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I came, I saw, I bought some #&$%
















Went to the show, great turn out, lot more vendors than last June, and the vendors there had some great prices, saw lots of people leaving hauling a whole bunch of stuff, Hans from Gold Coast Station said he might have to back to Ventura to get more stock for Sunday! Great show, got to catch up with the Door Hollow Crew, once again thanks for the hospitality. Howard brought over this super cool live steam rail truck:










Wish I could find that St Bernard dog figure.

Got to out a few more names to faces but dispite wearing the big hat and the hula girls shirt, I never crossed paths with Marty, oh well.

I came with no real intention to buy anything other than a view detail pieces, but ended up with a pretty good haul of stuff!

First up was a bunch of detail stuff from Just Plain Folks

This really cool ceraminc cactus was only $15:










this one was only $10










I got this Bachmann Donkey from Hans, already test fitting it on a car:










One vendor across from Hans had a small selection of figures for only a $1 each !! Cant pass that up! Got one each:




























I even got some actual TRAIN stuff, 2 LGB Ore Cars $15 each, again at the loony prices some are asking for LGB I wont pass these up:










And the last thing I got was this HLW Waddling Goose with trailer car, at $75 for the pair I just couldnt pass it up:











On the Vendor End, the one thing I saw that will likely be on my MUST HAVE list next year was this Civil War Railgun, coming from Ozark Miniatures:



















Its fully operational as in it WILL fire! and it will be R1 compliant to boot!!!

Not many pics this year as my camera decided its batteries needed to die soon after a few more pics at the Fairplex GR, oh well.

What else did you guys get, I know you gots stuff as I saw LOTS of merchandise going out the doors


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Smoking deals, especially the goose. 

I have always liked the HLW Geese. I was almost going to get one (justification: Renaults of the era had similar hoods) but ended up with the repainted Christmas LGB truck off of eBay for the NStLB, with snow plough which comes in handy as you can see here: 










Hopefully the SEGRS show in 2011 will be more like this, this year's was a bit more "lean" than last year's, but I still got quite a few good deals myself. Always fun to make it to a train show.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Vic,

Looks like you hit a home run and got some cool stuff at a great price...









Rail gun looks way cool.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Good stuff but we want more pics of the stuff at the show.







Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry on the pics end, just after taking two pics at the Fairplex layout, my camera kept saying the batteries were dead even though they had a fresh charge. Hopefully others can fill the void, I wanted to know what other deals people got there, they seamed to be wheeling and dealing alot.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's some pictures from around the show just before opening the doors: 
Door Hollow Shortline




























Hunter Railway Systems



























Something for the kiddies to ride









Del Oro Pacific




































The wooden toy train guy (didn't get the name)



























Ozark Miniatures









USA Trains


















Accucraft









Electric Model Works









Bachmann Trains









Upland Trains









SG Models









Pacific Coast Garden Railway Supply








Eaglewings










Gold Coast Station









Colorado Model Structures









The Gluesmith









VES Enterprises









Just Plain Folk


















Well, that's the basic tour. I'll post the live steam track (sponsored by Silver State Trains) 
pictures in the Live Steam Forum.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for taking us along. 
John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep thanks for the tour. Looks great and a lot of neat trains. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup,

Thanks for the pictures

Those USA Chrome F-3s sure look nice

If i were a SF Guy i might have a set

Still might thou


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Anyone have specs on what looked like a small helix, that was on display next to the single track display on pallet ? 


Definitely not even 4ftRad but a eyecatcher . . . 

doug c


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Tim of Movie Mix had his full 3-level Eagle Wings Modular layout set-up and running.









Russ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba and myself got back around 4ish NE time. dead tired , had fun ,meet lots of folks. 
Need to get ready for work and answer calls. 
maybe tomorrow I can unload my camera and see if there is any good shots. 
Rex should be back by now. 
BOY is that a long drive....


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of Marty driving![/b]









@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks more like Bubba to me. Boy no one in the drivers seat. Yikes. Later RJD


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

". . . . Boy no one in the drivers seat. Yikes. ..."

Ya never hear about the rv enthusiast who got onto the hwy set the cruise control and got up to move to the back and help with lunch . . . Somewhere in the s.e. !?









27hrs driving yeech Glad to hear ya made a safe trip both ways and had a great time ! 



I've done 16hr day by myself but that is on the TCH (foothills of Alberta to Central Canada stretch) Kept the adrenalin going that trip by stopping whenever i spotted train movement although that meant a 11-13hr day stretched out to 16 ! Now do that trip in saaay (2x) 8hrs days with 'train stops' of course







doug c


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

vsmith thanks for the photos they look great would have loved to have been their can not wait till next year caferacer


----------

